# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Puffy, inflatable mobile interactive companion for children with neurodevelopmental disorders, Politecnico di Milano, Milan, Italy

## Airicist

"Puffy - an Inflatable Mobile Interactive Companion for Children with Neurodevelopmental Disorders"

by Mirko Gelsomini, Giulia Leonardi, Marzia Degiorgi, Franca Garzotto, Simone Penati, Jacopo Silvestri, Noëlie Ramuzat, Francesco Clasadonte
May 6 - 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Puffy - an Inflatable Mobile Interactive Companion for Children with Neurodevelopmental Disorder

Published on May 3, 2017




> Puffy - an Inflatable Mobile Interactive Companion for Children with Neurodevelopmental Disorder
> Mirko Gelsomini, Giulia Leonardi, Marzia Degiorgi, Franca Garzotto, Simone Penati, Jacopo Silvestri, Noëlie RAMUZAT, Francesco Clasadonte
> 
> CHI'17: ACM CHI Conference on Human Factors in Computing Systems
> Late-Breaking Work
> 
> Abstract:
> The paper describes the design of Puffy, a robotic companion for children with Neurodevelopmental Disorders that has been developed in cooperation with a team of therapists and special educators. Puffy has a combination of features which makes it unique with respect to existing robots for this target group. Puffy is mobile and its egg-shaped body is inflatable and soft. Puffy can interpret children's gestures and movements, facial expressions and emotions. It communicates using voice, lights, movements in space, as well as inside-out projections in its body.

----------

